# 404 errors



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been getting lots of errors. I go to a site, then after a few seconds I get a search page and a "404 error". Sometimes clicking "back" will help, sometimes not. Does anyone have any hints for me fix this? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hughesnet? If so, dump 'em.

In almost all cases, this is an ISP issue.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

It might be your DNS cache. Open a command prompt and type in "ipconfig/flushdns" without the quotes and press enter.

You should get a response of "Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache".

It might not help, but couldn't hurt.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

You will need a space between the ipconfig and /flushdns for that to work - also, you might be required to run the Command Prompt or DOS prompt window with admin privileges, click on "Start" then "All Programs" or "Programs" and find the "Accessories" folder - click that and find the "Command Prompt" or "DOS Prompt" icon, right click and select "Run as..." or "Run as Administrator" - When that completes, you might want to Reset your browser if you are using Microsoft's Internet Explorer browser, caution, if you are using the address bar pull down arrow to go to the sites that you are visiting - this will clear those sites - make them a book mark if so. - Open control panel with no other applications running, double click "internet options", then find the section that says "Browsing History" and click on "Delete" - another window pops up, put a check mark in everything except "Passwords" and "Preserve Favorites website data" then click delete. When that completes [it might take a while if you have not done this recently - let it finish] then click on the "Advanced" tab at the top of the window. Click on the "Restore Advanced settings" and then "Apply". Click on "Reset" and make sure there is a check mark in the box that says "delete personal settings". This will return your browser to it's original condition. If you use the google or yahoo or other tool bars, you will need to re-enable them but as far as I am concerned, they slow down your browsing for the most part


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you running an ad blocking plug-in for your web browser? Ad blockers can cause this sort of thing.


----------

